# Ken Rockwell guide



## Kofman13 (Jun 11, 2010)

I read his guide for the d90 half way and I love it. I want a mobile version on my iPhone so I am about to buy it in the AppStore. Before I do does anyone recommend a better guide for the iPhone?


----------



## adversus (Jun 11, 2010)

Opening up a can of worms....

;P

(I use Ken's iPhone app for the D5000, I personally find it useful as a menu reference etc..  That's about all I'll go into about Ken R.)


----------



## Kofman13 (Jun 11, 2010)

Is he a controversial guy?


----------



## adversus (Jun 11, 2010)

He does have some good info, but he's more of a salesman that a professional in my opinion.  I understand pushing a product you believe in, but most of his website comes off him trying to make a buck from the internet, not from photography.

And his writing just oozes elitist douchebag.  That's just my opinion though


----------



## BrianLy (Jun 11, 2010)

Damn I really wish I had read his guide before buying my D3000​


----------



## mrpink (Jun 11, 2010)

Ken knows everything about photography.... just ask him.

I do not understand why you would need a mobile version of this "guide".  All it does is tell you what settings he uses.  You can set your camera up just like him in the comfort of your own home.  The better solution would be to find out WHY he chooses the settings he does, and WHAT the other options do for your photography.  With this information, you will not need a mobile guide, you will be able to use your own brain and adapt to any situation that may come while out shooting.

A comprehensive reading of the user manual and a few solid hours of hands on trial and error will serve you much better in the long run.






p!nK


----------



## jdh313 (Jun 11, 2010)

buy a pdf reader for iPhone about $.99
download to pdf


----------



## Fedaykin (Jun 11, 2010)

DO NOT got o Ken Rockwell for anything. He is definitely not a reliable or trustworthy source for anything photographic.


----------



## Kofman13 (Jun 11, 2010)

im noticing as im reading his pdf....


----------



## adversus (Jun 11, 2010)

See what I said would happen


----------



## Fedaykin (Jun 11, 2010)

Kofman13 said:


> im noticing as im reading his pdf....



There you go. Trust us, don't waste your time. Pretty much 95% of photographer hate him, for a reason.


----------



## AlexL (Jun 11, 2010)

Just try to ignore his take on the stock market......


----------



## Derrel (Jun 12, 2010)

adversus said:


> And his writing just oozes elitist douchebag.  That's just my opinion though



Eloquently stated point of view!


----------



## ZWolfe21 (Jun 12, 2010)

Some of his information is viable, but you have to be able to sift through the BS, reading his work is kinda like watching the news, you know theres truth in there somewhere... but you gotta find it. 

He's old school, elitist, and closed minded. Which on some issues, I don't think he's wrong. Point is you can't take his word as law, read others and learn more, make up your own mind. I do agree with some of his conclusions though, as well as see a lot of sales pitches.


----------



## Phranquey (Jun 12, 2010)

adversus said:


> And his writing just oozes elitist douchebag.


 



Try this guy instead....

Thom Hogan's Nikon Field Guide and Nikon Flash Guide


----------



## benlonghair (Jun 12, 2010)

His website is really useful to determine what nikon AF lenses work on what bodies. Beyond that, figure the settings yourself, and check dpreview and photozone.de for lens recommendations. 

Ken Rockwell is the Chuck Norris of camera reviews.


----------



## adversus (Jun 12, 2010)

> Ken Rockwell is the Chuck Norris of camera reviews.



Hey now, no need to insult Chuck Norris


----------



## white (Jun 12, 2010)

I find the people who constantly insult Ken Rockwell more intolerable than the man himself. I read his site _because_ he is opinionated. His articles on how to take better pictures are entertaining. His photos aren't so bad, either.


----------



## guitstik (Jun 12, 2010)

Ken who?


----------



## Overread (Jun 12, 2010)

mrpink said:


> Ken knows everything about photography.... just ask him.
> 
> I do not understand why you would need a mobile version of this "guide".  All it does is tell you what settings he uses.



I can understand people wanting this. When I started (with no teacher and no photography experience) there were these three magic settings. I little idea what each did and even less idea how to combine them effectivly. I persaonly found the book
"The Digital Photography Book 1" by Scot Kelby to be a good starting point. It really is not hard to read and is basically just giving you suggested typical starting points for different subjects and situations. It gives you that base to work from. 



mrpink said:


> The better solution would be to find out WHY he chooses the settings he does, and WHAT the other options do for your photography.  With this information, you will not need a mobile guide, you will be able to use your own brain and adapt to any situation that may come while out shooting.



Understanding Exposure by Bryan Peterson - this is the why book and what I progressed to after the previous book. Its more in depth, but still easy for a beginner to use - heck you can even skip the first book and head straight to this one if you so desire (many do). 




mrpink said:


> A comprehensive reading of the user manual and a few solid hours of hands on trial and error will serve you much better in the long run.



I agree here - fully - infact your camera manual should live in your camera bag/with your camera. The manuals (at least canon ones) are quite detailed, simple to follow and contain a wealth of info on how to control your camera. Playing around is good as is having the manual on hand to use features when you are out in the field (coming back home to find the darn manual to find out how to set the darn setting for that shot you just missed is less fun)


----------



## foxdemon (Jun 12, 2010)

I find Rockwell's articles about taking better photos to be quite useful. These are his important articles. The reviews of gear are ok, but are not so important and I don't buy that much new stuff anyway.


----------

